# Favorite GP quotes



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Two of my favorites from my short time here.....

Old Dog: "If you werent such a pecker waver"

and 

JTP: "That was welder gay"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Two of my favorites actually came from welder, "show me a son of a bitch that aint got something bothering him and I'll show you a liar" and "if you want sugar coating go buy a candy bar". 

I love how olddog always treats ppl intellectually (his big words and tact). As if it aint enough to show they're stupid but using words they cant understand to do so makes me laugh.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Coyne1981 said:


> Old Dog: "If you werent such a pecker waver"


That had me dying when I read that lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

KIBBLE AND RAW IT IS!!

I wanted to reach through my phone and strangle that dude

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL ^ troof


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> KIBBLE AND RAW IT IS!!
> 
> I wanted to reach through my phone and strangle that dude
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fo sho!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> KIBBLE AND RAW IT IS!!
> 
> I wanted to reach through my phone and strangle that dude
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> KIBBLE AND RAW IT IS!!
> 
> I wanted to reach through my phone and strangle that dude
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Shit! Cant believe I forgot that one! That was hysterical. Hahahhaa


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

"well if you had a feather up yo ass and I had a million bucks,we'd both be tickled"
who said that? hehehehehe


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Too many for me to even think up


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The post that prompted the quote in my signature:

"i never hit her with it i just make her think i am" as seen in this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43134-pit-bull-terrier-likes-snap-face-during-play.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Customk9 Performance Kennels signature:

I am never too busy to enjoy somebody else's misery- pitbulmamanatl

Yupp that's the damn truth.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hell naw! I like ww in the early 90's was in a place where you watched what the baddest sumbitch in the room wanted to watch.

I get quite a few pm's asking wth I ment when I said this...lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats the same place you dnt sleep on ur stomach....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thats the same place you dnt sleep on ur stomach....


eggszactly..........................................sup with the dog cuz...aint herd nuthin lately........


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> eggszactly..........................................sup with the dog cuz...aint herd nuthin lately........


After everything that happened in the pm I sent you, I've just been following the same plan. Just keeping him going and in shape. Once everyone finds out(and mouths off) we'll just keep going put our nose to the grindstone and spend all net spring summer and fall makimg ppl eat their words. If you get Set back, you regroup and attack right?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*"Look , I like your dog. I understand fully why you're doing what you're doing , but for criminy Xmas , crying out loud , Christ on a Crutch could you please PLEASe PLEASe!!!!! not call the breed

" PITTIES" "*

_Old Dog_


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> *"Look , I like your dog. I understand fully why you're doing what you're doing , but for criminy Xmas , crying out loud , Christ on a Crutch could you please PLEASe PLEASe!!!!! not call the breed
> 
> " PITTIES" "*
> 
> _Old Dog_


HAHAHAHAHAHA! Also, a great one. I dont know who would take the quote title between old dog and welder.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn, just remembered one but I can't find it. The guy who was saying, "you can call my dog a camel dog" instead of camelot. Lol.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol!! I remember that! He was like "did you just call my dog a camel dog?!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Damn, just remembered one but I can't find it. The guy who was saying, "you can call my dog a camel dog" instead of camelot. Lol.


Here it is

http://www.gopitbull.com/weight-pulling/86602-5-months-young.html


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/weight-pulling/86602-5-months-young.html


Thats not it! I wish I could find it.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Coyne1981 said:


> Thats not it! I wish I could find it.


I believe this is the thread you're looking for  ya I have nothing better to do lmao

http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=86218

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I believe this is the thread you're looking for  ya I have nothing better to do lmao
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=86218
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yesss!! Lol. Nice paola.

"Well i never said he was purebred but I don't think he is a camel dog. He acts like a pit bull"

Johnweezy


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

is 'pecker waving' what leads up to a sword fight?????????????

if you know what that means, then you can tell, we found our own ways to have fun as kids,

werent inside watching tv or on a computer............


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> is 'pecker waving' what leads up to a sword fight?????????????
> 
> if you know what that means, then you can tell, we found our own ways to have fun as kids,
> 
> werent inside watching tv or on a computer............


Unguard! Got a hickory nut with your name on it!


----------



## lukn4scum (Jul 21, 2005)

This one by Elvis 
Dave


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lukn4scum said:


> This one by Elvis
> Dave


OMG Dave! That one was priceless!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh gerhart..."No human aggression is the same as dog aggression any human can turn just as dogs can."


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Carrie! That's a good one too.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My new favorite... "My dog is half German and half shepherd"! LMAO! So, I think I'll have to say that when someone asks what Roller is lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Oh gerhart..."No human aggression is the same as dog aggression any human can turn just as dogs can."


Oh my, that was quite funny


----------

